# The Death Of Turgon



## Bard the Bowman (Oct 20, 2011)

Does anyone have details on Turgon's death? I know he died in Gondolin but I seem to vaguely remember he was slain by a Balrog.


----------



## Elthir (Oct 20, 2011)

According to _The Book of Lost Tales_ Turgon perished with the fall of his tower...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:The_Fall_of_Turgon's_Tower.jpg


Tolkien never finished updating the long prose version of this tale, but I'm guessing this detail was to survive -- and I can't remember at the moment if any of the briefer texts that followed _The Book of Lost Tales_ referred to this -- but anyway, that's how he died in the very early tale at least.


----------



## morgoth145 (Oct 22, 2011)

Galin said:


> According to _The Book of Lost Tales_ Turgon perished with the fall of his tower...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:The_Fall_of_Turgon's_Tower.jpg
> 
> ...



who is the illustrator of that picture?


----------



## Elthir (Oct 22, 2011)

It's Tom Loback :*)


----------

